# Netbeans ausführbare Jar erzeugen



## motoric18 (12. Mrz 2012)

Hallo, ich hab immer eclipse verwendet und dort ist ein export ziemlich einfach.
Nun habe ich NetBeans und komm leider nicht weiter.
habe auch schon im Forum gesucht verstehe das aber nicth ganz.
Wie kann man in NB eine ausführbare Jar erzeugen?????


----------



## Gossi (12. Mrz 2012)

motoric18 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich hab immer eclipse verwendet und dort ist ein export ziemlich einfach.
> Nun habe ich NetBeans und komm leider nicht weiter.
> habe auch schon im Forum gesucht verstehe das aber nicth ganz.
> Wie kann man in NB eine ausführbare Jar erzeugen?????



Schau mal im Projekt ordner in den "dist" Ordner, dort sollte eine Jar liegen.
Ansonsten, mal Rebuild machen, wenn du externe Jars mitbenutzt, da gibts manchmal probleme ^^


----------



## motoric18 (12. Mrz 2012)

gibs eine art Anleitung????
wie ich vorgehen kann.
habe keine Jar im Ordner


----------



## motoric18 (12. Mrz 2012)

superich habs danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:






 drücken.
Damit wird dein Projekt bereinigt und neu ausgegeben. In deinem Projektverzeichnis unter _dist_ findest du dann deine Jar-Datei(en):


----------

